# Nano Timer, Android speedcubing timer



## NanoTimer (Aug 30, 2014)

*Nano Timer, Android speedcubing timer now free and open source!*

Hello,

I am thrilled to present to you Nano Timer, a timer for Android that I have been developing over the last year.

Here's the link for those who want to try it right now (click on the image):




Why to develop one more timer you may ask? What's different with this one? Well i would answer that this one offers some previously unseen features, making it very convenient and pleasant to use. It is also a good mix between a nice and user-friendly interface, and some advanced functionalities that suit everyone, from beginners to experts.

One of those features is the new "Solve type" functionality. A solve type represents an alternative way to solve the cube, and allows you to keep a separate history for a same cube type. You would use solve types for things like one-handed, blindfolded, slow practice or other methods like roux, petrus, etc. This will allow you to practice with other methods or challenges without affecting your normal averages.
You can also edit solve types from the Options menu to define you own, delete the ones you don't need, or even add some steps to time them separately (like cross, F2L, OLL, PLL).

Among those features you will find:
• Scramble generation for many cube types
• Define your own solve types to have separate histories for a same cube type
• Lots of customization options
• Multiple-steps timer allowing you to know where you should focus your practice (pre-registered steps, or define your own)
• Special scramble types to practice only F2L, last layer, PLL and more
• Graphs
• Times import/export
• Cubing sessions
• Random-state scrambles for 3x3x3, 2x2x2, Square-1 and Pyraminx
• Special blind solve type with blind-specific fields like success rate, last/best Mo3 and average of successes
• Keep track of your averages and your best times

I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts, ideas and comments. Don't hesitate to post here or to send me a PM or a mail if you encounter any problem, bug or anything else, I would be happy to help you.

If you like Nano Timer, I would be grateful if you could add a favorable rating and comment on android Play Store.

You can access the Play Store page from the following URL:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cube.nanotimer

GitHub: https://github.com/Morgoth890/nanoTimer


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 31, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> Among those features you will find:
> • Scramble generation for many cube types
> • History tracking



Are they any good?


----------



## NanoTimer (Aug 31, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Are they any good?



Sure they are. The scrambles are optimized to the WCA norm while avoiding to turn opposite faces in a row to be more effective. I also used a special colored format on multiple rows to display it to avoid confusion between the moves while scrambling.

For the history, you can scroll through the whole history for cube types / solve types and for each of them see of course the solve time and date, but also the scramble, the steps times (if you configured some steps) and also do +2 / DNF or delete.

But the best would probably be to judge it by yourself 

EDIT: Scrambles for 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 are now random-state, with possibility to pre-generate them and to choose their quality (max length).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 31, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> Sure they are. The scrambles are optimized to the WCA norm while avoiding to turn opposite faces in a row to be more effective.


What in Thistlethwaite's name is that supposed to mean?



NanoTimer said:


> But the best would probably be to judge it by yourself


I don't have an Android device these days, and the source for your timer doesn't appear to be available.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> Sure they are. The scrambles are optimized to the WCA norm



25 moves for 3x3 doesn't look like the WCA norm.


----------



## NanoTimer (Aug 31, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> What in Thistlethwaite's name is that supposed to mean?



What it means is that scrambles are meant to be effective, not just some random moves that can be useless, like in some timer/scrambler apps who sometimes generate moves like "F B F". This may sound obvious but i don't see what you mean exactly when asking if the scrambles are any good, because in the end they are just scrambles.



Stefan said:


> 25 moves for 3x3 doesn't look like the WCA norm.



Indeed it looks like the timer named "official" uses 30 moves. However the 4 other timers i've been using use 25 moves scrambles for 3x3. I might either change it, or add an option to select the desired scramble length for each cube. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 31, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> This may sound obvious but i don't see what you mean exactly when asking if the scrambles are any good, because in the end they are just scrambles.



Well, now I know the answer to my question.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 31, 2014)

What? Where is sq1?


----------



## Carrot (Aug 31, 2014)

Nanotimer:
They asking if you are using random-state scramblers for 3x3x3, pyraminx, 2x2x2 and square-1 (WCA standards) and your answer is that you are using random moves, which is no longer the standard.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> Indeed it looks like the timer named "official" uses 30 moves.



Which one is that and where does it say that?


----------



## NanoTimer (Aug 31, 2014)

Jimmy Liu said:


> What? Where is sq1?


Square-1 is still up to come, and will be in the upcoming release. I decided to already upload my timer now so that i can get some comments while adding more functionalities like that one.



Carrot said:


> Nanotimer:
> They asking if you are using random-state scramblers for 3x3x3, pyraminx, 2x2x2 and square-1 (WCA standards) and your answer is that you are using random moves, which is no longer the standard.


Ok I see what you mean. I'm indeed using random moves and not a random-state scrambler. It might be a bit heavy for portable devices though. But i will add that as something to investigate to see if it could be included as an option.

Thank you guys


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Which one is that and where does it say that?



I ask because if someone out there is falsely pretending to be official (as far as I know, 30 moves *never* was), we should try to stop them.


----------



## mkarthick (Aug 31, 2014)

Good app. The CFOP option is great, and I already gave you a 5* on Play. First person to comment!


----------



## NanoTimer (Aug 31, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I ask because if someone out there is falsely pretending to be official (as far as I know, 30 moves *never* was), we should try to stop them.



The scrambler named "WCA Official Cube Scrambler" has a default length of 30 (here: http://www.jaapsch.net/scramble_cube.htm). It does not clearly say that it's the official length though, but it's the default one.
I just read about random-state scrambles and it's very interesting indeed. I will definitely consider implementing it in my app.



mkarthick said:


> Good app. The CFOP option is great, and I already gave you a 5* on Play. First person to comment!



Thank you very much, i really appreciate!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> The scrambler named "WCA Official Cube Scrambler" has a default length of 30 (here: http://www.jaapsch.net/scramble_cube.htm). It does not clearly say that it's the official length though, but it's the default one.



Ok, thanks. That actually was the official scrambler, though it was used (see Article 4) by setting the length parameter to 25. The default length is a bit unfortunate, I agree. Oh well, at least it's too high, not too low.


----------



## Chree (Aug 31, 2014)

Does this or will it have a function that let's you export sessions to a spreadsheet?


----------



## Jakube (Aug 31, 2014)

25 random should be sufficient for an mobil app. I don't see any need for 2-3 move shorter random state scrambles. 
But you definitly should work on making the pyraminx scrambles shorter. 

I really like the timer layout. 
One few little notes thought: The times in the 4x3 table should be ordered in the opposite order. This order seem really strange. 

And a request: Adding custum solve types would be sweet. Or at least add predefined types for BLD.


----------



## NanoTimer (Aug 31, 2014)

Chree said:


> Does this or will it have a function that let's you export sessions to a spreadsheet?


This is definitely a functionality I'm planning to include. Not sure about the export format yet. It would probably allow to send session times by mail, maybe in CSV format (could be opened with excel). But I still have to figure out how to link the times with custom solve types etc. I will update the main topic and post a new message when I add new functionalities so you will be able to see when it's uploaded.



Jakube said:


> 25 random should be sufficient for an mobil app. I don't see any need for 2-3 move shorter random state scrambles.
> But you definitly should work on making the pyraminx scrambles shorter.
> 
> I really like the timer layout.
> ...



Thanks for these comments, I'm going to look into it.

And about your request, that is already taken care of. Maybe I should make it more visible but you can define your own solve types in the options menu (by pressing the menu key from the history screen). There you can add / remove solve types, add your own solve type steps etc.


----------



## jfly (Aug 31, 2014)

If you're willing to release your source code under the GPL, feel free to use tnoodle' android scrambling. See https://github.com/cubing/tnoodle/tree/master/tnoodle-android/tnoodle-android-test and  https://github.com/plusCubed/plustimer for examples of how to use it.


----------



## NanoTimer (Aug 31, 2014)

jfly said:


> If you're willing to release your source code under the GPS, feel free to use tnoodle' android scrambling. See https://github.com/cubing/tnoodle/tree/master/tnoodle-android/tnoodle-android-test andhttps://github.com/plusCubed/plustimer for examples of how to use it.



You mean GPL right? Anyway I'm not planning to release the source code right now, but I might maybe do it in the future, so I'm taking note of that. Thanks.


----------



## jfly (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry about that, blame my phone. Just curious, why don't you want to release the source?


----------



## NanoTimer (Aug 31, 2014)

jfly said:


> Sorry about that, blame my phone. Just curious, why don't you want to release the source?



I guess because it's a brand new project, I didn't really consider the question and its implications yet. And also because I'm planning to create a paying "Pro" version for those who really like my app, with additional functionalities, server synchronization etc. I'm reserving the right to release the free version code at a later point because I don't have any real reason to do it now.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 1, 2014)

Can you add a BLD solve type under the 3x3-5x5 cubes?


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 1, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Can you add a BLD solve type under the 3x3-5x5 cubes?



I think i will add that more clearly to the OP, but you can define your own solve types already!  It's even one of the main things that make this app different. Just go in Options (from the main screen with the history, hit the "menu" key, and select "Options"). There you can click on "Edit solve types". Select your cube type and you're good to go!
You can add as many as you want, remove the default ones you don't use, add custom steps, or even remove all solve types for a cube type if you don't want to show that cube type in the list (the cube types that don't have any solve types won't appear in the main screen).


----------



## BboyArchon (Sep 1, 2014)

Give you 5 stars on the PlayStore. Great job with the timer I really like it

Edit: 25 moves on pyraminx/skewb is too long. Also I recommend placing the lower case <r u b l> for pyraminx tips at the end as usual. Also, add the blind modes for 3x 4x and 5x. Maybe also 2x just for fun.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 2, 2014)

Jakube said:


> 25 random should be sufficient for an mobil app. I don't see any need for 2-3 move shorter random state scrambles.



This isn't about scramble length.

People shouldn't be writing their own mediocre scrambles when others have spent a long time thinking about how to generate proper scrambles *and have made their code available for others to use*. Given that there are enough good timers that use decent scrambles, I would never recommend anyone use a timer with its own (clueless) custom scrambles.


----------



## jfly (Sep 2, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> This isn't about scramble length.
> 
> People shouldn't be writing their own mediocre scrambles when others have spent a long time thinking about how to generate proper scrambles *and have made their code available for others to use*. Given that there are enough good timers that use decent scrambles, I would never recommend anyone use a timer with its own (clueless) custom scrambles.



Agreed. Anyone reading this thread should consider using plusTimer instead =). While the scrambles it produces are not official, they are generated in the exact same way that official scrambles are generated.


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 2, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> This isn't about scramble length.
> 
> People shouldn't be writing their own mediocre scrambles when others have spent a long time thinking about how to generate proper scrambles *and have made their code available for others to use*. Given that there are enough good timers that use decent scrambles, I would never recommend anyone use a timer with its own (clueless) custom scrambles.



Hi Lucas,

I understand you point on this.
However, you have to admit that these random scrambles (and by that i mean scrambles with random moves) have been used for a very long time in championships. Most timers still use this scramble type. So while i agree that these are not truly optimal, they can still be used for normal practice. Many people also use hand scrambling and that does not make them worse at cubing.

Please keep in mind that this is only the very first version of my app. I've spent a lot of time on some of its features, and I'm planning to keep investing more time to add a lot more.
I don't think you should judge only based on its scramble generation, specially as you haven't tried it, as Nano Timer is a timer before all, not a scrambler.

That being said, I read about random state generation algorithms, the theory behind it and the algorithm itself is very interesting and I am planning to include it in a next release, so that will not be a problem anymore.


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 2, 2014)

I just released version 1.0.1. Not some huge changes, but a few improvements here and there:
- Changed session times grid order (the latest time is now in the top-left cell)
- Reduced length of pyraminx and skewb scrambles from 25 to 20
- Pyraminx corner moves are now at the end of the scramble
- Minor GUI improvements

Next to come is the export of history times by mail, with selection per cube type, solve type, or for the whole history. And after that, the random-state scramble generator for 2x2, 3x3 and Square-1.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 6, 2014)

This timer looks very promising! I don't mind the ads, because I'm off of wifi most of the time. One suggestion would be to be able to customize the "Solve Type" section, because not all of us use CFOP.


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 6, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> This timer looks very promising! I don't mind the ads, because I'm off of wifi most of the time. One suggestion would be to be able to customize the "Solve Type" section, because not all of us use CFOP.



You can edit solve types, add yours, remove CFOP or add your own steps if you want. CFOP is just the default one to show how it works and because most people use that. 
It's all in the options screen (open menu from main screen and select options). There's a "solve types" section there.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 6, 2014)

Your mean shows actually the avg, and the avg shows the mean.


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 6, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Your mean shows actually the avg, and the avg shows the mean.


Indeed, I fixed that a few days ago. The next version will use "RA of" instead of "Mean of".


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 6, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> You can edit solve types, add yours, remove CFOP or add your own steps if you want. CFOP is just the default one to show how it works and because most people use that.
> It's all in the options screen (open menu from main screen and select options). There's a "solve types" section there.


Oh, I guess this is what happens when one doesn't read the whole post before commenting Lol. I'll go try that out
Lol just read the whole thread, and you answered my question twice before. Maybe you could include it in the original post so you don't get asked again... Now I just got to figure how to have the inspection without my hand on the timer...


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 6, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Oh, I guess this is what happens when one doesn't read the whole post before commenting Lol. I'll go try that out
> Lol just read the whole thread, and you answered my question twice before. Maybe you could include it in the original post so you don't get asked again... Now I just got to figure how to have the inspection without my hand on the timer...


Yes a few persons already asked about this. I already added it to the OP (not the procedure, but the fact that it's possible to do it) after the second request 
I'm planning to make it clearer in my app by adding a special "Add more solve types" line in the solve types selection dialog to directly link to the page to edit them. That way people will not be able to miss it. An option will also be added to hide that line for those who don't want to see it (still accessible via the options anyway).


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 6, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> Yes a few persons already asked about this. I already added it to the OP (not the procedure, but the fact that it's possible to do it) after the second request
> I'm planning to make it clearer in my app by adding a special "Add more solve types" line in the solve types selection dialog to directly link to the page to edit them. That way people will not be able to miss it. An option will also be added to hide that line for those who don't want to see it (still accessible via the options anyway).


Good idea. How would you recommend using the steps part, like stopping the timer for a step. Wouldn't it ruin your lookahead?


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 6, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Good idea. How would you recommend using the steps part, like stopping the timer for a step. Wouldn't it ruin your lookahead?


When i use the steps timer i generally have my phone laying on the table in front of me and i cube next to it (like slightly above) and then i simply push anywhere on the screen at the end of each step. You don't really need to look at the phone for that as you can click anywhere on the screen and it will work. The times with steps might be slightly slower due to the time it takes to move your hand to the phone, but i don't think the difference is that big. And you have to do it for each step anyway, so the additional time is balanced among them.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 6, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> When i use the steps timer i generally have my phone laying on the table in front of me and i cube next to it (like slightly above) and then i simply push anywhere on the screen at the end of each step. You don't really need to look at the phone for that as you can click anywhere on the screen and it will work. The times with steps might be slightly slower due to the time it takes to move your hand to the phone, but i don't think the difference is that big. And you have to do it for each step anyway, so the additional time is balanced among them.


Ok makes sense... nanotimer is now one of my main timers


----------



## Jakube (Sep 6, 2014)

I would be great, if you can't immediately start the next solve after stopping. I have to delete a lot of solves, because I sometimes stop with two fingers and the second one accidentally starts a new solve.


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 6, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Ok makes sense... nanotimer is now one of my main timers


I'm glad to hear that 



Jakube said:


> I would be great, if you can't immediately start the next solve after stopping. I have to delete a lot of solves, because I sometimes stop with two fingers and the second one accidentally starts a new solve.


Sure, i just tested and i can see how that could happen. I'll add that to next release.
In the mean time, maybe you already noticed, but you can use the "back" button while it is timing to just cancel the current solve (that time will not be saved). So if you start a solve by accident, just press back. That way you won't have to delete it manually.
If a wrong time is saved you can also use the "menu" key to display the menu to do Delete on the latest time (as well as +2/DNF). It's a shortcut, instead of going back to the previous screen and clicking on the history line.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 6, 2014)

Maybe you can add in the option to make a 'solve type' for multibld/relays, so that you can apply penaltys to the individual cubes (which would be the steps)


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 6, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Maybe you can add in the option to make a 'solve type' for multibld/relays, so that you can apply penaltys to the individual cubes (which would be the steps)


I have a multibld point in my todo list but it's low priority for now compared to others. I don't know exactly how i would implement it yet but it would generate a number of scrambles based on the selected number of cubes, adjust the total time and make a sound when the time has passed. But i still have to think about how it would fit in the app as it's quite different from the rest, with penalties handling among a "set" of cubes etc.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 6, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> I have a multibld point in my todo list but it's low priority for now compared to others. I don't know exactly how i would implement it yet but it would generate a number of scrambles based on the selected number of cubes, adjust the total time and make a sound when the time has passed. But i still have to think about how it would fit in the app as it's quite different from the rest, with penalties handling among a "set" of cubes etc.


Ok I'll look forward to the multibld timer (but I first have to relearn bld Lol)


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 19, 2014)

Version 1.0.2 of Nano Timer is now online!

The following functionalities/changes have been added:
- Scrambles for Square-1 and Clock
- Average of 50
- Shortcut to solve types editing from solve types list
- Improved scrambles format based on type and orientation
- Displayed averages in history details
- Option to choose big cubes notation system
- Set Skewb and Pyraminx scramble sizes to 15
- Minor bug fixes and improvements


----------



## Tacito (Sep 20, 2014)

When I'm using the hold to inspec feature, if I turn on the auto-rotation in my phone the inspection screen glitches if the phone rotates while inspecting.
Just a bug I've found, but it's not a major issue.

Edit: It only happens if you change the rotation from horizontal to vertical. Vertical to horizontal is fine.


----------



## NanoTimer (Sep 20, 2014)

Tacito said:


> When I'm using the hold to inspec feature, if I turn on the auto-rotation in my phone the inspection screen glitches if the phone rotates while inspecting.
> Just a bug I've found, but it's not a major issue.
> 
> Edit: It only happens if you change the rotation from horizontal to vertical. Vertical to horizontal is fine.



Yes it is indeed the case when switching from horizontal to vertical during inspection. There is a problem with the way android handles its views to handle orientation changes when the screen is pressed. That is the reason why i prevented to switch orientation during inspection, but it doesn't seem to have any effect when starting from landscape mode. I'll look into it for next release.
Thanks for commenting!


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 1, 2014)

I really love the features on this timer, but the interface seems kind of ... dated. Could you update this to meet Holo or Material design guidelines? If this timer looked a little nicer, it would be one of the best!


----------



## NanoTimer (Oct 1, 2014)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> I really love the features on this timer, but the interface seems kind of ... dated. Could you update this to meet Holo or Material design guidelines? If this timer looked a little nicer, it would be one of the best!



I have indeed received multiple feedbacks about the oldish interface. I will work on it to try to make it nicer and more in line with the current android look-and-feel. This should be up either in the next version or in the one after, depending on the time it takes to finish implementing the other changes.
Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## NanoTimer (Oct 15, 2014)

Version 1.1.0 is now online with the following changes:

- Improved graphical interface:
Updated to the recent Android GUI standards to make it prettier and more convenient to use.

- New "Session details" timer window:
Accessible from the timer screen menu, this new dialog window allows you to see the details of the ongoing session (requires to have started a session for that solve type). You'll be able to see the session average, mean, solves count and also the detailed list of solve times with best/worst times.

- Total solves count now shown in history:
I received multiple requests to add the solve type total solves count. This is now directly displayed in the history screen.

Tell me what you guys think about the new GUI, and if you have any comments/suggestions.


----------



## Chenkar (Oct 29, 2014)

I really like your timer. I got a now pb yesterday, 13.06, and I noticed that in the menu you can barely see it. Maybe you could add a graph feature to see stats differently


----------



## NanoTimer (Oct 29, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> I really like your timer. I got a now pb yesterday, 13.06, and I noticed that in the menu you can barely see it. Maybe you could add a graph feature to see stats differently



I am not sure I understand what you mean. Are you talking about the screen with the history, or the timer screen?
When you get a new record, the "Lifetime best" text will become yellow and you'll also see "New record!" displayed in the top bar. But it will become normal once you leave the screen or if you start a new solve.


----------



## Chenkar (Oct 29, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean. Are you talking about the screen with the history, or the timer screen?
> When you get a new record, the "Lifetime best" text will become yellow and you'll also see "New record!" displayed in the top bar. But it will become normal once you leave the screen or if you start a new solve.



I mean with the history. so that you can visualize your progress


----------



## NanoTimer (Oct 29, 2014)

It is in my plans to have graphs to be able to see the progression. It will be implemented but not yet in the next release because some changes are more urgent.
I might also add something to the history items to make it clear when there is a personal best (either coloring or an icon next to the time).

The priorities for the next version are random-state scrambles for 3x3x3 (maybe also for 2x2x2) with possibility to pre-generate them, but also timer screen adaptation to display last/best averages instead of means, and add more details in the session details window.

I added a "graph" point in my todo list to make sure to not forget about it.


----------



## Chenkar (Oct 29, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> It is in my plans to have graphs to be able to see the progression. It will be implemented but not yet in the next release because some changes are more urgent.
> I might also add something to the history items to make it clear when there is a personal best (either coloring or an icon next to the time).
> 
> The priorities for the next version are random-state scrambles for 3x3x3 (maybe also for 2x2x2) with possibility to pre-generate them, but also timer screen adaptation to display last/best averages instead of means, and add more details in the session details window.
> ...


Okay. I can't wait for all these updates!


----------



## NanoTimer (Nov 12, 2014)

*Looking for beta testers*

I am working on a major update of Nano Timer and I am looking for beta testers who are interested in testing it out.

This new version will include:

 Random-state scrambles for 3x3x3 and 2x2x2
 Option to choose different scramble qualities (= max number of moves) to suit both new and old devices
 Pre-generation of scrambles to allow you to generate a quantity of scrambles when you decide it to preserve your battery (by default, a cache of 50 scrambles is kept in memory, and new ones are generated when that cache gets smaller than 25)
 Timer screen redesign: the bottom table will now display last/best averages instead of means. The two current "Avg of" fields will now be "Solves count" and "Mean of 3".
 A new solve type mode made specially for blind. You will be able to create a special blind solve type to have a timer screen adapted for it. That screen displays Last/Best means of 3, but also the global accuracy (success rate percentage), the averages of your last 12/50/100 successes, and the accuracy for the last 12/50/100 solves.

Everyone is welcome to beta test, it would also be nice if some blind solvers would apply to test the new blind mode.

There is currently a beta version with random-state scrambles for 3x3x3. The other changes are implemented for the most part, but I am still working on the last changes. The version with the above features should be up within a week or so.

If you are interested in beta testing, you can send me the mail address you are using in the Play Store (send me a MP). I'll add you to the beta testers list and you'll receive the update through Play Store like any normal update.
I will be happy to hear what you guys think of it and to hear your suggestions!


----------



## NanoTimer (Nov 20, 2014)

Version 1.1.1 is now released! This update contains some major changes:

• Random-state scrambles for 3x3x3 and 2x2x2
• Scrambles pre-generation
• Timer screen fields changes (means to averages, mean of 3, solves count)
• New blind solve mode with additional blind-related statistics (accuracy, last/best mean of 3, average of successes)
• Session details window improvements
• Various GUI-related fixes and improvements


----------



## NanoTimer (Jan 9, 2015)

Nano Timer Pro is now available, with a startup discount from 1.40$ to 0.99$ valid for one week (until the 16th of January 2015)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cube.nanotimerpro

Nano Timer Pro unlocks the following features from the free app:
• Export times to CSV
• No ads
• To come up next: progression graphs

In addition to that, the version 1.1.2 of the free app is also released with the following features/changes:
• Added random-state scrambles customization options
• Option to automatically generate scrambles when device is charging
• Added support for Pro version
• Various small fixes and improvements


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 10, 2015)

NanoTimer said:


> Nano Timer Pro is now available, with a startup discount from 1.40$ to 0.99$ valid for one week (until the 16th of January 2015)
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cube.nanotimerpro
> 
> Nano Timer Pro unlocks the following features from the free app:
> ...



Sweet! Already bought and realised that I don't know what CSV is lol.
suggestion: maybe add a way to see the individual sessions after you've started a new one


----------



## NanoTimer (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi chenkar, thank you! 
CSV is just a simple file format that you can read by opening it with a file reader, or with Excel. The first line is the columns headers while the others contain the data itself. 
Next step is to add graphics, but i'll take your suggestion into account!


----------



## BboyArchon (Feb 12, 2015)

Loved it. Bought the pro version a few days ago and I just gave you 5 stars on the store. Keep improving it!


----------



## NanoTimer (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi BboyArchon, thanks a lot i really appreciate!
I had to change my development computer lately so i didn't work much on my app, i still have to set up my environment on my new laptop, but i'll definitely keep adding some features once that's done.


----------



## deadcat (May 21, 2016)

As a beginner learning Roux, the separation into steps is really helpful! 

Is it possible to show the averages of the total times, in addition to the averages of the steps?


----------



## NanoTimer (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello there,
After multiple updates over the years and a growing user base, I just pushed a new version on the Play Store.
Nano Timer is now free and open source! All features are now unlocked for everyone!
You can find the sources on GitHub right here: https://github.com/Morgoth890/nanoTimer
For those who did not try it yet, here is the link to the app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cube.nanotimer&hl=en

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## danvie (Jul 28, 2019)

Whether I use it or not, that's pretty great. More timers for people to try when they start out.


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2019)

I've gotten the timer and damn, its good!
Only complaint I've got is that it doesn't have FMC and blind solving


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 28, 2019)

Is it available on the App Store?


----------



## NanoTimer (Jul 28, 2019)

Michael123 said:


> I've gotten the timer and damn, its good!
> Only complaint I've got is that it doesn't have FMC and blind solving


Hey, 
I don't have a FMC option, but as a big fan of blind myself there is a special mode for that. You can add a new 'Blind' solve type and check the blind checkbox. The UI of the timer will be adapted in that solve type to have accuracy, avg of successes and so on.


----------



## NanoTimer (Jul 28, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Is it available on the App Store?


I'm sorry, I went full android on this one. It's not available on iOS.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 29, 2019)

it is really hard to get mad about that


----------

